# New to the site and looking for support/advice...



## Winter Sprout (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi all,
My wife and I have just begun the journey into egg sharing and after copious google searches on the subject, this forum keeps popping up so we thought we'd join and see if we can find the answers we're looking for!!
However, because we are new, we have no idea regarding all of the acronyms you guys use! 
I'm 27 years old and my wife is 42. We have been in a civil partnership since April 2010, and we began trying to conceive using donor sperm AI at home shortly afterwards (both trying to conceive, trying several months at a time each although not at the same time)
After a year of my wife trying, we went to our doctor and after various tests we found that although my wife is perfectly healthy and would have no issues carrying a pregnancy, her ovarian reserve is very low (less than 5%). 
I then underwent some tests and although an ultrasound showed i had some signs of polycystic ovaries, i don't have PCOS as i have no other symptoms. There is no reason why i couldn't fall pregnant and carry a child. 
To cut a very long story short, we found out about the possibility of partner to partner egg sharing, and this presented us with a perfect solution. We went to the London Womens Clinic inseminar earlier this year, and I have just this month registered with them as an egg donor. My wife had an ultrasound last week which appeared to show a small mass, which the doctor said could be a polyp so recommended we come back for an aquascan, which we had today. 
During the aquascan, no polyp could be seen, but the doctor couldn't get the catheter into my wife's cervix properly first time and had to try a second time. When she finally managed it, there was a small 1mm bump on the lining of the cervix which the doctor said could have been caused by her pushing the catheter in, and she confirmed there was no blood supply leading to the bump meaning it was nothing to worry about. 
Despite this, she has asked us to come back for a 3D scan (free of charge) in order to confirm everything is ok. This won't be for around 5 weeks time due to cycle timings and a prior work commitment.
Does this sound normal to everyone, coming back for another scan? I think i'm just getting impatient because i really really want to get started now!!! 
I know i haven't even been matched with a recipient yet, but i'm so excited and just want things to start moving a bit quicker! Got a bit stressed out today  
Does anyone know how long it takes on average to be matched with a recipient? I've been told at the clinic that there is a waiting list for donors and that it shouldn't take long at all with my physical characteristics (makes me sound like a model, but trust me i'm not!!) 
Any gems of advice that anyone wants to pass on would be greatly received...
We don't know anyone else who has taken this route, so looking forward to learning more on here 
Thanks guys,

Tash and Nicky


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Good luck to you both.......

I've just gone through the egg sharing process for the 1st time and am currently 5 weeks pregnant.

Once all initial tests/scans etc were done ( this is the longest bit of the whole process ) and we were ready to be matched they had found a match for me within 3 days. 

As for you extra scan they will make sure 100% that everything is ok before the start of treatment that way the chances of treatment being stopped I'd minimised and also they want to make sure there is nothing physically wrong to stop treatment working. 

Once the match is found it doesn't take long at all, I was matched late June and had Egg transfer 7th August with my positive result on 16th August


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Egg sharing/IVF really does seem like one long waiting game so prepare yourself!

From my own experience (and reading others on here), being matched seems to take just a few short weeks...

Lots of luck for your treatment - I hear the success rates @ LWC are really good! Xx


----------

